# IVFWales previously Caru general chit chat ~ Part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies 

Happy chatting

Emxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is our new home ladies.

chat away lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Was wondering if anyone is joining myself and Sally on Tuesday.  We're either planning on meeting in Starbucks, or the Village hotel.  For a coffee and a chat, and possibly something to eat.  If anyone is interested can you please let me know, as I need to let Sally know whats happening.  As she's moving her internet connection is off.

Hope everyone is OK.

Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will say maybe as if i get a bfp i should be in cardiff that day

lets hope i get to come wink wink


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

what time are you meeting?  I'm in Cardiff in the office on Tuesday so should be okay and will be good to catch up.

I'm sure you'll be there after your BFP Kara


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think the plan was to meet in Starbuck (top end of town opp capital) about 6 30.  Will be great to meet up.

I'll text Sally in the morning to let her know whats happening.

Kara good luck

Claire


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Sorry to gatecrash your thread...

I just wanted to call in and wish Kara76 lots of luck for testing tomorrow

Got everything crossed for you sweetie

love Emxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you em


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow kara76 will be thinking of you fingers and toes crossed for you
Leanne
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ot this time a bfn


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh Kara, I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn.  Thinking of you, take lots of good care of yourself.


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Kara 
i'm gutted for you i have been thinking of you 
sending you loads of  
Leanne
xxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news, thinking of you both.  If need feel you want to talk then, just PM and I can either give you my email address or my mobile number.  Or maybe we'll see you on Tuesday.

Hi every one else, hope your all well.

Claire


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Flying visit as am at my parents house.  

Kara - so sorry it wasn't good news hun, if anyone deserves a break then it's you.  Sending you lots and lots of love and good wishes. xxx

Ladies - I should be able to check the board from work tomorrow.  Hope the meet is going ahead.  Will be good to see some of you fabulous folk who have helped to keep me sane over the past few months. xx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Kara, so sorry to hear your news. 

take care

Maria


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls

i spoke with clinic this am and they are moving floors today, so i could not book a follow up yet

have a fab meet wish i could be there maybe next time


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Are we still on for the meet tomorrow?  Claire - I'll pm you my mobile number, could you text as I'll be at work without access.

I spoke to the clinic this morning too and they've asked me to call back on Thursday due to their move.  

Kara - hope you are okay and manage to get a quick appt for your follow up.

Take care all,

L
xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Have a good meet girls.

Kara, hope you don't have to wait too long

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

how was the meet?

im good today we have decided on waiting til after crimbo now and have a follow up in November....so im decorating the house now and we are sorting our finances out with means a big loan


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

Hope you don't mind me joining your chats. It's my first time on anything like this so I'm an amateur at this! First I'd like to say to Kara I'm really sorry to hear that your treatment wasn't successsful x

I've been told by clinic today that I'm having my open evening early Oct and have been told that I will start treatment on day 21 of next cycle which is early Nov. Does anybody know how much time i'll need off work approx and do my employers have to give me time off? -They no nothing at the moment. xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ness ..... Welcome!

I'm pretty new too so I don't know if I can give you the correct info but I will tell you what is happening with me.

I don't know if employers have to give time off, I wouldn't think so but I've kept holidays knowing my treatment was coming up and I've spoken to my MD who has agreed to be flexible.  I only work 4 days a week so I can change days around for appointments etc should I run out of holidays.  I do know that the clinic will give you a sick note to cover you after EC and ET and you can self certify for one week also.

Hope this helps.

Look forward to chatting to you.

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow its getting busy here

out of experience i wouldn't tell work and go sick after ec


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

How do you explain the clinic appointments to work?


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks very much both for your replies.  I have been debating whether to come clean to my manager or make some excuses.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies thought i'd join in on your discussion RE work....  I initially didn't tell anyone  when going thro invest etc. But as soon as IVF tx began i informed my boss and eventually all my colleagues too.  I'm glad I did as they have all been extremely supportive especially when it failed.  As i teach i can't take time out for app and didn't want to lie.....but my DH didn't tell anyone until i OS so went for ec early so  had to arrange time off imm so 'we' went to see his boss and they all been brilliant too.
I guess you have to decide on your relationship with your boss and how they normally react to time off.  I think some bosses see you as being 'ill' and quite intollerant whilst others understand how imp this is to you and support you when they can??
After all that waffle guess i'm actually saying its up to you.  Good luck with whatever you decide. 
And good luck to any other fellow cyclers X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have always been open and honest with work but have also used all time off as holidays including the 2 laps i had done...i have had some sick time once for mc and once a week extra after 1 of my laps

i have worked for the same people throughhout and when it started they were supportive then not and now i feel they pretend to be...they still expected me in work the day after my bfn which i had booked off

i really wish i haven't told them so much and im gona try really hard not to tell them about the next one......but being very honest and open this is hard

if you want an excuse tell them you are having pains lots of ohs before you say this hey start now lol, then booked the scans as early as possible one day you could be stuck in tariff and then try them you need a scan as of the pain ( thats the last scan before ec) then for ec tell them you are having a cyst removed......minor op on sick not problem solved lol

as you can tell i have given this a lot of thought

any one been to the new clinic yet , the one they have moved to?

i have been going there for almost 2 years so it will be weird not knowing where to go lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Me again  

I can see where you're coming from Kara as you've been on this road a lot longer than most of us here and I guess we learn from experience.  

I decided to be honest with my boss as I work in a small office and now I'm glad I was.  He was totally understanding and he actually said 'there's more important things than work, anyone with children will tell you that'.  He said he would leave it up to me to work around my appointments etc, just let him know when I'm off.  I was dreading broaching the subject with him but I feel I have to meet him half way with holidays etc because there's no guarantee this will be the one and only time I may need to be off and I don't want to jeopardise future time off.  I can also work from home while being connected to works server remotely so I guess that does affect his attitude. 

I agree, it depends on your relationship on how you deal with it.

Whatever you decide Ness .... hope it works out.

I think I would find it hard to keep it so quiet though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats the trouble with me , im always honest and open and i bet i will tell them but im gona try not to lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm back....well sort of!  The wireless connection isn't installing right so I'm sat on the lounge floor at the moment but hopefully I will soon be able to chat properly.

How is everyone and what have I missed in the past 2-3 weeks??


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm kind of planning ahead (I know I shouldn't cos it's bound to go tits up) for increasing more protein in my diet.  I read somewhere on here that it's a good idea to start this when DR so since I start in 3 days time I wondered if anyone had any diet/recipe tips.

The thought of having to drink all that milk along with all that water makes me want to wee already.  I struggle to drink 2 litres of water a day let alone 1 litre of milk (as recommend on FF) so if anyone can think of some recipes that will aleviate the drinking I would be grateful.  I thought of scrambled egg, but that doesn't include that much milk although the eggs would be a good source of protein.  Oh yes and rice pudding .. I'm answering my own questions here  

You'll probably think I'm mad to think of this but hey my head is up my butt right now so please excuse me  

Thanks in advance for your ideas


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I've been trying to increase my protein aswell.  I have added in nuts, seeds, pulses, porridge oats etc - I have sunflower seeds, linseeds and pumpkin seeds on my porridge every morning.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Sally,

Gosh all this extra food to take on board ... I'll be the size of a house soon  

Hope you're well?

Andi xx


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hi girls ..

Caru told me today to start up'in my protein as my stimms is going more than well and need to be very careful of OHSS ..

I cannot look at another glass of milk today, I feel like a bloated  lol...

Looking like i'll be on my 2WW sooner than expected as I'm back in friday to double check as I maybe ready for EC Monday !!

any extra protein tips that dont invlove drinking milk would be much appreciated asap lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow Starky ....    Hope it goes to plan  

I've spent some time tonight looking at my Zita West book about protein alongside doing my Tesco shop online.  Well, it seems that the most protein is obtained from lean meat, fish and poultry .. oooh and cottage cheese had quite a lot also.  There's also high protein in eggs, cheese, nuts and seeds.  The protein isn't so high in bread, potatoes, rice and vegetables etc but they do contain it.

Take care and drink plenty of water.

Andi xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is cottage cheese okay to eat .. does anyone know?  Do you have to avoid soft cheese?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Andi,

Not sure about soft cheese, not a cheese lover myself but Tuna is another good source of protein ..

Im sticking to my chicken, eggs, milk and fish at the mo xx

Not long now hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Tuna is good but one of my books says not to have it more than twice a week because of the "contamination of heavy metals" - look at me pretending I know what I'm on about! LOL

Not certain about the soft cheese thing but I have in mind that you shouldn't have soft cheese, uncooked eggs or paté when you're pregnant.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I read that about the tuna too Sally. 

Hope everyone's okay

Andi x


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh Eck .. I'll stick to chicken & eggs lol ..

Hope you first few jabs have been ok Andi .. 

CARU (which was well busy today) told me I have to take it real easy this weekend to prep for EC next week so I'm off for a relaxing pamper night away on sat ..


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Enjoy your chill out weekend starkymind


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Starky,

What day is your EC?

Jabs have been better this time around thanks .... not so much bruising.  Probably speaking too soon though 

I recall first time jabbing that I woke every day around 4am to go to the loo and now I'm having it again.  Does anyone else have that?

Have a good pamper Starky.

xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes i know what you mean, i'm having to get up early hours of the morning to, and i have started to get hot flushes throughout the day and night, last night was the 1st full nights sleep i have had all week, waht day are you on your Dr and what day is your BLS etc

Take care

It's nice to talk to people who are all going through the same thing.

Anytime you need a chat you know where to find me ok 

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Crazybabe ... same goes to you too hun,

Are you on AIM?

I'm on day 3 today and I feel the weeing thing has been since day one.  Last time I DR for 7 days and only really had the weeing early am, a bad headache one day and a bit of a loose tummy.

I'm dreading getting the sweats, mind you I've been boiling this week at work.  The other girls are wearing jumpers and I got my flip flops back out today and short sleeves.

BLS is 18th.


Take care

Andi xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Sorry for being dull, but what does AIM stand for?

My BLS is only 2 days before you on the 16th oct, hope all goes well for both of us, it will be great to both get our BFP after all we have been through.

 
take care

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It stands for AOL Instant Messenger.

Yes ... let's hope it's a positive for all.

Andi x


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

hi girls..

DR was the same with me, headaches, trouble sleeping (which i never get lol) glad to know your all doing good though ..

had 2nd scan today and im in for my EC monday @ 11am !!!

my boss was brilliant .. i told him i would be off for 3 weeks and today he has signed me down for full pay so i dont need to take sick days !! bottle of wine for him when i get back 

your BLS are coming up quick now ladies ..

fingers crossed you start sleeping better, my tummy is starting to bruise now though and I know what you mean Andi .. i am spending sooo much time going for a wee .. im suprised they didnt move my desk to the loo in work    but we have to keep the fluids up 

fingers crossed we will all be lucky this time


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Good luck for your scan on Monday, hope it all goes really well for you.  Think of yourself as being very lucky in work, with your boss paying you for being off for 3 weeks, i have had to use all my holidays for consultations, scans etc, will have to go sick for a few days though when i go for my EC and ET the end of oct as i only got 2 days holiday left and we don't get paid sick either, well they got one rule for one and different for others, if you now what i mean.  My employer don't know i am having treatment though i cannot trust them not to repeat to everyone else and i can't take the risk of them perhaps want me get rid of me before i go off on maternity leave (One DAY)


Glad everything has worked out for you so far though hun, you deserve it.

Love crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey crazy ..

I thought the same with work mind, but luckily when took my boss aside and told him i was more than suprised how they took it and how sooo helpful they are ...

Should you tell them something in confidence and tell them you want it to stay that way they shouldn't / can't tell others but you know them and how your work works if you now what i mean xx

On the plus side (ready for when we are lucky enough to take it) apparently maternity leave has gone or is going up from 6 months to A WHOLE YEAR !!! so i was told the other day by a friend who DP is due to have a their baby.. so they can stuff their one rule for select people in your works  

It will all come good for you in the end hun, just wait n see xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you all know what stim drugs you will be on ... Menopur or Puregon?

I'm gonna be on Puregon ... Does anyone know what makes the clinic decide?

Andi x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Starky CONGRATs and wishing you every success for next week for each stage!  This journey is such a bumpy emotional ride.  Isn't it good to hear that there are others having the same side effects?  Don't feel so alone or scared
Keep us updated with your progressX
Andi i'm supposed to be on puregon again, but i over stimmed slightly last time, so they may change their minds nearer the time?  I think its like any medicine, clinics have their fav (probably the cheapest- ooh do i sound cynical?) and use them unless the patient can't or doesn't react or over reacts... Bit hit and miss cos we're allso dif??
Best of luck to everyone X
PS crazy you could REALLY do without the stress of work/ time off... its all so unfair!
I told my boss about each cycle so time for scans etc could be arranged, but ended up telling all staff cos i know there are few secrets kept in such a small staff despite how un proffessional it can be!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all, Happy Sunday  

Hope you're all doing Ok.  Anyone got interesting plans for the day?

We're off in search of a lightshade for our bedroom and also a new PC as this one is dire and is annoying the heck out of us.

Obviously there will be a bit more rugby watching aswell, not that I think today could top yesterday for shock results!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally,

Hope you had a great day shopping and got all you wanted.  I went to Swansea today and it was quite busy, I think the Christmas shoppers are out already   I was one of them


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

xmas shopping already, I think im gonna start early this year ...

I have just come off Menopur but no idea what CARU base their decision on for which one you are put on?

Thanks scouse, im ready to rock for tomorrrow as just come back from spa break with sisters and im glowing with PMA  might be cos im full to the brim with protein lol..

Will keep you all updated xx

How you all feeling... loopy yet from DR?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Glad you had a nice pampering weekend, where did you go, i fancy something like that, how are you feeling hun, still no sign of my AF yet on day 10 of DR,at least cramping pains are gone though.

   

Hi Andi

Did you enjoy your christmas shopping spree to swansea, i have made a start, not got much yet though. How are getting on with the jabs and DR, still no sign of my AF yet on day 10 of DR,at least cramping pains are gone though.


Love Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazybabe,

Think I spoke too soon about the jabs going ok .. I've had two real crappy ones.  Onwards and onwards  

Hope everyone's well      


Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes i know the feeling, i am on day 12 now of DR and i'm starting to dread doing the jabs.

Never mind it will all be worth it in the end, i'm really staring to get p***d off at work and i want to find out if my employer pays Mat pay for future reference, but we dont have a contract of employment, and nobody here has ever gone off on mat leave they are both over 50, so i don't know whether to ask them to find out or not, they a bit funny with things like that, and will prob start asking questions.

What do you think hun
Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe it's worth you having a word with the Citizens Advice Beaurau, they will know the employment/maternity laws for employers.


Andi


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies how you all getting on?
I just got AF on day 14 of DR....I  feel so much better for it.  I had another wicked migraine last night and of course can't take any medication for it!
Hope you girls are having a better time of it? 
Got my scan Fri so fingers X ...here we go again!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

Glad you got your AF i'm still waiting for mine, day 12 day of DR so hopegully she'l arrive soon, my BL san is next tues 16th

How are you feeeling

Crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Lot better than this time last night thanks!  I was def not this bad last time...i just SO HOPE its worth it!  PLEASE GOD!


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Looks as though everyone is enjoying the fun side effects from DR .. It WILL be worth it in the end, just think of positive outcome (which is hard as I was going loopy lol)..

My belly is really aching today from EC but I over the moon as had THE CALL today and I have 4 precious embryos waiting in CARU!!! 

I nearly cried (happiness) today when they rang and told me 4 had fertilised .. 
Cant stop thinking that my future babies are miles from me (very strange feeling) anyone else felt this on previous  's.. or am I just strange  

ET is Thurs morning .. cant wait !!

Group  hug


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Hope you are feeling ok, how did the ET go, I have been thinking of you today.  Guess what my AF arrived eary this evening HURRAY I am so glad, i have never been so excited for my AF to arrive, i was thinking if she don't arrive before my BL scan on tuesday, that i would probably delay the treatment, and i was worrying that the DR weren't working, but now i know its fine.


Crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Spooks

Welcome to FF, you have come to the right place, everyone will make you feel very welcome, i am having my 01st IVF treatment at caru, had 3 attempts of IUI, 2 failed and one faint positive that ended in a BFN, i was devastated too.  Hopefully now we will have a succcessful IVF.  I am on day 14 of DR Down regging) at the moment and have had my AF (Aunt Flow)arrive this evening, i got my BLS (Base line Scan) on tuesday next week so hopefully i will be able to start stimming soon.

Hope every stage of the treatment goes well for you.

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great af arrived im waiting for mine

its late but im not surprised what with 3 tx this year

how are you all?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ps anyone tried a mooncup for af?


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

kara : whats a mooncup?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

search for it lol

its hard to explain and as im in work i can't put a link in as boss is behind me lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mmmm I just searched .....    Don't think I'll be mooncupping   

Hi Kara,

How are things with you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im cool girls

feeling really good at the next step

af is late...andi wow 6 days til baseline great stuff

im hoping to meet with lydon the head embryolist soon to discuss my many many question


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey ladies & welcome spooks  

I have my little embryos on board and already feeling the 2WW !!!

ET was very emotional as only 2 of my embryos had survived and were only 4 cell (my little fighters) I   lots & lots but have pulled myself together and need good environment for my embryos ..

Kara how you doing ... any advice? O an just looked at the mooncup thingy, do they do moonjugs as my AF's have always been heavy   

Very nervous now, there is still chance for 4/6 cell embryos working? 

 for everyone xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Spooks ... welcome  

Hope to chat to you soon

Andi xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome spooks    Lots of luck with your tx.

Happy weekend to everyone!

The main event for our weekend will be the car boot sale tomorrow which will involve getting up ridiculously early and driving 2 bulging cars up towards Caerphilly - still if we can get rid of some stuff and make a nbit of money then all will be well.

Had a letter this week from UHW re waiting list verification.  I am still undecided as to what to do about the question of taking a different consultant to try and speed up my wait.  My gut feeling is to stick with Mr G who I trust and have discussed everything with but at the same time I hate waiting (probably the worst time of the month to try and decide anything as I have AF at the moment so feel worse than ever   )  Sorry I am moaning    I just feel a bit isolated at the moment.

Sending you all lots of love and positive vibes for your upcoming treatments, scans and appointments.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Cookie if you trust mr g (I have never met him) maybe its worth the wait?
Starky try not to worry and still think +ve...there is no rhyme or reason to any of this game.... you have as much chance as anyone else.  Keep in touch and we'll help you thro your 2ww...the longest 2 weeks of your life!!!
Kara I met Lyndon couple of months ago- he's great!  So reassuring and fills you with confidence.  I was told that he is the main reason caru's stats have shown more success recently!  The very best of luck X
Welcome Spooks you will alwasys find someone here ready for a chat... the very best of luck for your tx!
Off to google 'mooncupping'


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

OK don't think i'll be going along the lines of moon cupping!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally,

Hope your decision is not too hard for you.  Is it for your procedure, or would you have to change cons for the fertility treatment if you change?

Hope your car boot sale went well.


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi ladies how are we today? I'm bit down today, this 2ww is killing me.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tanya ... hope you're feeling better soon.  Keep thinking positive sweetie    

Starky .. How are you feeling?

Spooks ... Glad you're finding your way around and thanks for the bubbles. 



How's everyone's weekend?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

ladies ..

I felt robbed yesterday as couldn't come on here to catch up due to having house full of visitors to staying ..  

on day 4 of 2ww and (.)(.)s are sore, tired and sleeping pattern is all over the shop.. doing my own head in !!  have googled it and their not bad signs so taking them on as   

little embies are hopefully snuggling in nice   also find myself checking in of my embies scan pic a few times a day (is this weird?)

eveyone ok?  

scouse all the best for tomorrow babe, get ready for swollen belly & keep us updated xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Starky

Hope you feeling ok on the 2ww, and those embies snuggling in nice and comfy.  Is the scan photo clear of the embryos, i bet its quite emotional, i'm looking forward to starting stimming now, scan tomorrow, and AF has nearly finished.

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

they cancelld my follow up boo hoo but brought it forward a week yippee

quick post as im shattered after a weekend camping and drifting..........

good luck crazybabe with basliine

still no af for me


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Starky ... is must be nice to have your pic to look at  

Good news Kara, so you're seeing them in October?

Crazybabe .. good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Kara - thats great news on bringing your follow up closer xx

Crazy - good luck tomorrow hun, on the scan pic you can see the embros well .. probably as clear as scans can get xx

Andi - you looking forward to your BLS this week?

not long now ladies, cycles seem to fly by once started x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Well the car boot sale went OK - we made around £100 and shifted some "treasure" so we were pretty pleased.  Getting up at 5:30 on a Sunday morning was not fun though!

Have had a slightly tough weekend as have had horrible stomach pains, combined with AF and AF pains.  I was at the docs for opening this morning as this is the pain I have been having for months now but neither of my 2 docs had a surgery this morning and a I didn't want to see anyone new and have to go through it all again so I came away and will go back tomorrow or Wed.

I think I have made my decision on the consultant - my gut instinct is to stay with Mr G so I think that is what I should do.  Knowing that he is close to the unit means that if I have any further issues in the future it will be easier to consult him.  I just hope the wait isn't too hideous as I really want to be able to start treatment soon. 

Starky - keeping my fingers crossed for you chick. 

Kara - fab news about your appointment, that will come around in no time now.

Andi - good luck with your scan, hope it's good news

Crazy - all the best for tomorrow

Tanya - keep positive 

Spooks - Hope you're doing OK.

Hope I didn't miss anyone, it's getting so much busier around here which is fantastic but harder to keep up with.

Best wishes to all of you. xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Sally,

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Spooks,

How are things?

My Mam just came around with some flowers .. I'm having my second blub now


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

No long now Andi, get it out of your system now xx  you've gone and started me off now  

You will hopefully feel better tomorrow once your BLS is out of the way xxx

sending my   and hoping to make you smile by shakin my   at you lol xx chin up !!



How is everyone else holding out..

I had   cramps early hours of this am which really freaked me out but nothing now ..


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Starky ... u certainly did <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







my my what a big butt you have ... lol

I'm a little anxious about tomorrow, hope it's all okay so I can move on.

Keep up that PMA .....


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope things go well for you, did you get my post, i had my scan and linning excellant, i should of started stimming yesterday the nurse moira told me she was 99.8% that i would start stimming yesterday but i had to ring caru yesterday after 2.30pm to check, but caru said they were too busy for me to start stimming and that i have to DR a little longer and start stimming next tuesday 23/10/07 then scan 30/10/07 (my husbands birthday) and EC/ET would go ahead week commencing 05th Nov instead of 29th oct, i was p*****d off at the time, but they could not do anything to change it.

How are you feel, sorry i haven't read all the pages on the thread.

crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi girls ...

Crazybabe, not long now till stimming hun xx

Andi, how did it go today ..

 I am sooooooooooooooooo fed up of waiting now.. one week to go !!! 

 I dont feel any different and its worrying me !!  I am having some mildest of the mild   type cramps of & on which is confusing ..  just dont know what to think !!

 My DH cant wait and rushes to ask me each day to see if i feel any different, i sooo wish i felt sick or tired or just something !!  I know its too early but just hoping on a little sign ya know xxx

anyway winge over ..  how is everyone else ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I was just wondering if anyone could help me with what their estradiol levels were on the day 1/3 blood tests. 

I have had mine today and a little confusing what they mean  

Thanks 

xx  good luck to everyone xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww Starky  .. poor DH, bless him. Stop worrying, it' early.

Crazy, yes I read your post, I start stimming on Monday 22nd and scan on 29th.  Because I'm having ICSI they can't start me now as they don't leave things over the weekend.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

AWW andi you start stimming before me i start on the 23rd and scan 30th, how are you feeling.

Starky - Glad you feeling ok, hoping for some postive news for you hun.


Love crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Apparantly Crazy they start ICSI stimms on a Monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they start stim on a mondy or tuesday so ec can take place 14days later

girls i got my moon cup


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG Kara ... you fancied it?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

The moon cup strikes again   Kara surprised you ordered one but please let us know how you get on as it is the strangest thing I have ever seen i think  


how is everyone today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have started a mooncup thread girls lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ladies

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends.  Did you go to any of the firework displays?  We opted to stay home in the end - after I remembered that the view from our back bedroom enables you to see all across Cardiff to the Bay so we watched about 7 displays simulatneously without needing to do more than simply walk upstairs.  

Hope everyone is OK.  Have popped in and out of the various treatment threads to see how you are all getting on - wishing you all the very best with it all and hoping to hear about some BFPs very soon.

I'm still plodding along, have been on the waiting list for my lap to remove my fibroid now for 4 months and 8 days.  At the end of this month I think I may try a follow up call and see if they can give me some kind of indication as to how much longer I will have to wait.  All a bit   at the moment.

Nothing much else to share with you for the moment...I am thinking it may be time to start thinking about Christmas shopping.

Love to you all

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cookiesal

you are very patience, i would phone hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Problem is that when I phone and get fobbed off I get really frustrated and upset.    Any tips?  What did you used to say to try and move things along?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think they thought i was a pain in thr ****

ok phone up and say how long you have been waiting and you would at least like to know how far up the list you are.....you have a right to know this and if they try and fob you off tell them you are trying to plan fertility treatment etc, be straight and to the point


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

kara76 said:


> i think they thought i was a pain in thr ****


Sounds familiar


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks ladies, you have given me the push I need to try and be a bit tougher about this.  

Who is the best person to call?  When I have rung in the past I have been told to speak to ambulatory care who literally laughed at me   and when I tried to call the lady who used to be at CARU (Emma Jones I think it was - who went travelling for 9 months a week or so after I went on the list) I could only speak to the finance lady who was very nice but couldn't tell me anything because Emma hadn't been replaced.  

I am ashamed to say I am really struggling with all this.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ambulatory care waiting list is who you wana speak with hun.....they should be able to tell you where in the list you are

i will be online tomorrow and will gladly be here for when you phone.

have you got the waiting list number, stephie herring will be able to give you this or even the nurses


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Kara, I have Stephanie's number so I will call her and get the number I need.

I am going to ask if there is anything my GP can do to prioritise me as I have now been in "undiagnosed pain" for 6 months plus and if nothing else the lap can possibly eliminate certain potential problems.  Not sure if she can write a letter or phone and ask for me to be made more urgent.  The constant abdominal pain is ruining my life. 

Will definitely update you tomorrow - hopefully by the end of this week I will have made some kind of progress.  

Sorry to be such a whinger!  

Sally x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Cookie you shouldn't be left in pain!  Your Dr can ring hospital directly - mine did when i had been waiting too long and it turnedout they had 'lost' the dr's letter!  I really believe you should be 'nagging' a few people!  You need to get your life back - pain free!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Scouse - I think part of the problem is that my GP is still going along the lines of IBS.  Her viewpoint seems to be that it's "probably that" and if it is gynae then it will come out in the lap.  When I said to her, "but that could be months away", she just shrugged.    I have really had enough.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Go get 'em Sally


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news?

my gp wrote a letter but this did no good....i was in pain and was put in the local hospital for 2 days but they wouldn't do a lap as nothing showed on the scan !!!!idiots

hope you get some news


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Quick update as I am at work at the moment.

Well I phoned and to be fair everyone I spoke to this morning was helpful and did their best for me which I really appreciated.  Ambulatory Care told me that I should hear from them with a date for my pre-op appointment within 2 months.  It's not brilliant news but of all the scenarios I had in my mind it is one of the better ones as from that I would say I could hope to have my op around the end of January (which would be 7 months from the time I went on the waiting list).  I will chase again in a few weeks although I don't really think it will do a lot to move things along.  On a positive note, Mr G did tell me that he tends to take up some of the extra theatre time that tends to come available around Christmas time.

Probably not worth me trying to get my GP to write - experience has taught me that they normally take a good few months to actually write letters, by which time I should get there of my own accord.

Got to be honest, I do feel a bit better for having phoned so thank you girls for giving me the push I needed.    Talk more later.

Sally xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done you!  Good girl and i bet you feel a little relieved that you have some more control of your life!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, I do feel quite a lot better.  Obviously I don't know anything concrete but at least I know I am there or there abouts.

I would very much like to hear from them before Christmas so that I can go into the New Year knowing where I'm at and really start planning.  That said I have already started trying to work out roughly which dates could be possibles as I know Mr G normally operates every other Tuesday.  Not a lot I can do about planning dates for treatments til after the procedure as that will be when we finally know if my tubes are blocked or not.  

Kara - do they give you the date for your op when you go for your pre-op appointment?  Or is it a separate letter?  I am under the impression that it is only approximately 2 weeks between pre-op and op?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better Sally. Good for you!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Greetings all from my grouchy world of PMT!!  Yes, i truly am a joy to be around at the moment!  

Well we've made it to the middle of the week and tonight I am off to bingo in the hope that I can win my fortune - or at least enough to afford a seriously overdue haircut.  I am forcing myself to try and forget about the lap and any hopes of hearing from the hospital until after we have been to Blackpool (29 Nov - 3 Dec) but it is soooo hard.  Nice session of reflexology tomorrow should help.  

Nothing else to tell you really - my life is incredibly dull!

Love to you all xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had acupuncture today and have thrush lol joy lol

but feeling really good and postive

had a revamp too and have a sexy new hair cut


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im glad u had anice day today kara shame about the thrush though is ur hair style easier to handle hun 
Hugs ema xxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

*Kara*

Good for you chick - did you go drastically different? I keep thinking I will go for a major chop but when it comes to it I know I will chicken out....my hair is way down my back. 

Really pleased you're feeling positive  ...I must work on my PMA! (as opposed to my PMT!  )

Couple of questions, hope you don't mind (I think you may have answered some of these already so sorry if that's the case):

Can you remember how much notice you had for your pre-op appointment? Is it just a couple of weeks?

Also is this when they tell you about your op date?

Do you get to speak to Mr G at this appointment at all?

Sally x

*Ebonie* - how's things with you?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi Ebonie

How are you, well 4 eggs fertilized out of 5 the 6th egg weren't ripe, ET tomorrow morning at 11.00  , i feel so tired and drained today from ec yesterday.

speak to you soon

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the first lap i had, my pre op was 5 weeks before and the second one i think it was three weeks

the first one they tried to cancel the night before but i wasn;t home so didn't get the call thank god and the secod one they also tried to cancel cause janet evans was on hols i went off my head and said i wanted anyone to do it and got mr g, who is brill.....i think my op date came a few days later depends really on the nurse but its down to the con ( mr g) 

you will not see him at the pre op but you will see him before the op.

on my second one the nurse was hunting the week before for poeople to come in on a cancellation...i could not believe this

little tip keep phoning, it does work

any other questions ask away


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw yep i had hair halg way down my back and now have a choppy angled bob and it looks brill, i never go to the hairdresses just for a trim but may now as i love it


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info - I just want it all to happen now (doesn't help that I am currently experiencing the AF from hell and have had to come home from work because of the cramps and flooding   )

I am thinking of calling again the first week in December to chase for my letter.  I am getting desperate now  

Good on you for the sexy new hair do.  I have just received a cheque for £70 from the Carphone warehouse so I may now be able to justify treating myself.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Have finally received the date for my pre-op - am incredibly relieved.  The appointment is on 7 December and based on what I have been told previously I may even get my op by the end of December, will wait and see on that one.  I am still glad I will be seeing Mr G this week as I have numerous questions to ask him which may help calm me down between now and the op.

How is everyone today?  Did we all have a good Monday?? 

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats so great girl

so pleased for you...whoo hoo


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks chick.  And thank you so much for all your encouragement and support.  You've been an absolute star. x

Thanks to all of you other ladies who have helped keep me sane over the last few months aswell.  I would have been so lost without FF.

I could not be more relieved that this hideous waiting is almost over.  Just want a good result from it and I'll be raring to go with tx.   *praying*


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all!  Cold enough for you?  It is most BRRR here in Cardiff.

What do you have planned for the weekend?  

We're popping out to do a bit of shopping then settling down to watch the rugby this afternoon.

Love to you all

Sally x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi all

Well it's cold today isn't it  .  How are  you all today, Hi Suzy
     .

I'm feeling quite sad      i am suppose to test tomorrow, but yesterday after i started spotting, so i did a test this morning i though the day before test day would be fine, it was sadly a BFN, i feel like a total failure after being so positive all the way through this cycle of treatment, it surely can't be too early to test the day before, so i will do test tomorrow (test day) but i don't feel very hopeful now, i'm still spotting.  My DH and I dont think we could go through this again, as it's to stressful and upsetting when you go through the treatment and everything goes well, then this happens, we had 3 lots of IUI last year and the 2 of them failed and 1 was a low positive which suddenly ended, perhaps we will go for adoption, my mind is just totally confused now.  Any advice.


crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hugs hunni

try not to make any discussions yet, give yourselfs time


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that things don't look good chick.   I would agree with Kara's advice - don't make any decisions at this stage.  If this one does end as a BFN then you need to let the dust settle and wait til you feel stronger before you start making long term decisions.  It might even be worth having an appointment with the unit's counsellor in a few weeks time??

Anyway sending you lots of love for the moment.

Take care of yourself.  

Sally xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazy,

 Aww sweetie, it's such a crappy time when this happens, try and take some time out and make a decision with a clear head, if you need to make one that is.

Lots of hugs coming your way, always here for you

Andrea xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya all

Has anyone had IVF or ICSI treatment private at IVF Wales(CARU) just wondered if anyone has had better treatment as this is our only free go on the NHS and was wondering whether to stay at CARU and go private or somewere else, this all depends on test tomorrow, which isn't looking very promising.

love

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you today crazy?

ive had all my tx at caru and i wouldn't change it at all. i think they are great and now they have a new freezing method too( not many clinic use this way 4 i think)


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazy,

How are things love, have you tested today?

Our treatment started privately then went onto NHS as we came to the top of the list.  Our next go will be private and to be honest I think I'm glad in a way .... waiting times are less etc.  We are paying privately for our follow up because we would have to wait over 2 months otherwise.

I also feel that this is very trial and error and hopefully they can improve on what went wrong.  I haven't thought of moving clinics because I think I'd be back to square one.

I beleive IVF Wales has the highest success rate in Wales .... does anyone know?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I vf wales has a good success rate for the whole of the uk and its still improving

i wouldn't change clinics after 1 go as like andi says ivf is trail and error, the follow up is good as you can go through things with the cons.

the problem i have now is i don't wana wait hehe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope your all O.K. Got a question...
Does anyone know why some people are given Puregon for Stims and something else-(can't remember what its called) for DR and others are given Menopur for stims and Suprecur for DR? ie-Why the different drugs for different people? 

Also-do these Blo*dy annoying chemical headaches lift once you start stims?? xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Yes I will prob stay at CARU I emailed them today and they are starting the Egg Sharing Scheme in Feb/March, also, My follow up appointment isn't until 05th Feb 2008, they did say i could ring every week to see if they have any cancelations, so at least i will have a nice break from this treatment to the next.

We had all of our treatment at CARU (3 x IUI and 1 IVF/ICSI).


Hope you feeling ok, have you got all your christmas shopping done.

Take Care

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,

Really sorry to hear things haven't worked out this time, it must be so hard -I suppose all you can do is try and look forward to the future all will come good in the end, (Easy to say I know) Why do you have to wait so long for a follow up appointment? Is it because this go you've just had is on the NHS? 

Luv Ness xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ness

Yes I have to wait because the treatment I just had was on the NHS.

Crazybabe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Crazybabe,

That's so annoying- but in a way probably a blessing it will give you time to think things through properly of what your next move will be. Really sorry for you but I believe it will all work out for you eventually xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazybabe

i am sorry hun, all my follow up have taken weeks and i think it can be good to have a break anyway and feb is not long at all really

andi 

good luck with your appointment tomorrow hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi hun

good luck today mate


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your well wishes girls

Had our appointment today, it went better than expected.  Hope to cycle again Jan/Feb depending on my Dec AF.

Was given the option on clomid if we were having a break from treatment but I as I'm almost 39 I don't think I have the time wait and see so we're gonna go for another round of ICSI asap and if that's unsuccessful maybe look at the clomid then.

Thye're gonna change a few things and hopefully it will improve our fertilization.

Let's hope Dec AF comes on time and I can start early Jan otherwise it will be Feb.

Hope you're all doing well girls

Andrea x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Andi just posted on other thread asking about your appointment.
You sound quite positive? What meds are they going to change on your next cycle?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Scouse,

Hope your birthday went okay.

They're gonna change me to menopur 375 and hope it helps with the immature egg problem, (that seemed to be the main factor related to our poor fertilization).  Also, I asked about having gestone injections instead of the pessaries as I bled early on my 2ww but she didn't seem to think it would help any but said if I wasn't over stimming maybe I could have extra HCG injections to keep the womb lining there but it would give a false positive.

Crazybabe ... sorry about your negative cycle.  Keep at the clinic for a cancellation


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Andi,

Your follow up sounds quite positive glad to hear there going to make some changes good luck for JAN/ fEB hope your af comes soon xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well quick update been for my 2nd scan today, and have 5 folly's, 16,14,12,9 and 6mm with endo 7.5mm.

So not that great and going for another scan on Monday and if there are not 4 which are large enough (which i am sure that there will not be !) I will abandon IVF this month and go for IUI, 

Then if that dont work, hopefully the cyst will go (or at least not interfere) and we will go for IVF early in the new year and they have told me that I will have different drugs and much higher dose so will have more follys which may be able to freeze too, so not feeling too bad about the whole thing really, could have been worse, and this month not over yet !! IUI may work and then we dont need anything else 

So I have finished with all the     now, and can only be    that we will get what we want in the end one way or another.

Hope everyone else is ok and taking it easy, think its time to put the Christmas Tree up this weekend and try to get back to being a little bit normal !

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh god the Xmas tree .... I don't want to put mine up this year.  Can't be jolly doing it as I can't face it at the moment.

Andrea .... I hope you will get some growth over the weekend .... live on chicken and fish, it has to help.  I know it's not what you want to hear but you will have a go at some assisted reproduction and not totally abandon the cycle if Monday's scan doesn't show they've grown enough.  Keep thinking positive and hopefully it will go to plan.


Chin up sweetie


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andrea

I know what you mean about not being in the mood for christmas, but when the nights are so dark and gloomy the one thing that cheers me up is christmas lights ! so giving it a go 

I know they can grow, but in a funny kind of way i dont mind if they dont this cycle as CARU more or less told me with different and more drugs that I could get lots more follicles next time (and as its my NHS go want to get the best option)

Hope your ok Andrea, try to be positive you will have what you want one day soon, its just a small set back for now, whats a couple of months wait for a dream x

If you want anything I am here all the time 

And


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's a good way of looking at it Andrea .... give your next chance the best one with better drugs etc.

Hey Girls ... I'm THIRTY FLIPPING NINE this weekend ... another step closer to FLAMING FORTY ... ARRRGGHH!!  I hate birthdays and when my clock is ticking away I hate them even more


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

39 is not old !!! its the same age as my hubby and he thinks he is still 21 !! hope your getting spoilt and having a nice evening out somewhere ??

I may be cycling with you in the new year Andi ! xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Andrea,  yeah but your hubby's eggs aren't getting old are they  

We're going to Cowbridge for a meal with friends tomorrow night.

Wait and see what happens Monday before planning your new year cycle ... you never know if you do get to do IUI it may work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i cancancelled crimbo lol

try and enjoy your birthday hun


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

*hi Kara*

which clinic are you planning on going to? if you don't mind me asking

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

course i don;t mind

im going to ivf wales, ive had all treatment there, why do you ask?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F16%255F18%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Here's a tree for us to share Kara


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi to everyone, 

Well been for 3rd scan today, got 6 follys, 3 large, 2 good (so far) and one smaller one,  so been advised to go ahead with ICSI on wednesday !! was quite a shock as we had been prepared last Friday for not good news as only 2 were any good then   .. so they can grow quickly, we were asked if we wanted to postpone and possibly have more next time, but that would be May 2008 (NHS) and I only have 1 ovary anyway so i guess 5/6 is not too bad ! and as DH sperm at lower end (which were were unaware of until today !!) they say ICSI will be better for us ??

Lots and lots of     to you all, and    to those not having a great time at the moment.

Really really scared for EC now  

Love to all

Andrea xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Andrea, I had my egg collection today, and it went ok - they are all lovely there, so don't worry too much about it.  
Cat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andrea

that is great news, i got 6 from 2 ovaries so girls your doing well


siheilwli how many did you get hun


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara, I got 5 eggs today, so I'm hoping for a few lovely fertilised eggs tomorrow.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat

Great news on your 5 eggs !!   thats wonderful !

What time were you there this morning ?? i was there at 9.15am until around 10.45am ?

How many follicles did you have Cat.

Thanks Kara, just thought maybe i should have had more !! argh its so confusing isnt it.

Cat are you having ET on wednesday now     

Andrea xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Popsi, I had six follies last scan, and was in this morning at about 10.30. I was wearing a pink scarf and long black coat and have red hair if that makes a difference!!!  As for ET we have requested assisted hatching which might take us to a Thursday / Friday transfer, we'll probably know tomorrow.   Try not to get stressed out with the numbers - I know that's easier said than done, go with the flow and see how many you have at the end, they wouldn't trigger you unless they know you're ready.  
C
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

were you there last tuesday and friday also, do you knit ??

put your feet up and take it easy 

And )-) xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I forgot about that - Yep, I'm the knitter!!!!!! 
Even took my knitting in today!
By the way they do make you wait quite a bit in the recovery room before hand, so take something relaxing with you - like a book, some music or mags etc. I of course had my knitting!  Do you have longish dark hair? I think I may have passed you in the corridor this morning.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Yes i know you now !! yes I was in the corridor this morning with DH, my hair was tied back in a pony tail (not that long !!) I have seen you there everytime I have been and in the pharmacy !!

And


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep, I can put a face to you now! We were there when an old couple was having a swearing argument as they were leaving the pharmacy!!!   Made me giggle anyway.
take care
x
Cat


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Yep that was the one !! it caused us all to have a chuckle when they started arguing (hope we wont be like that in 30 years time !!)

Good to put a face to the name, let me know your news tomorrow, are you ivf or IVSI ?

Let DH spoil you lots now and put your feet up 

And  xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

c well done and good luck with the call

andrea numbers don't mean much in this game....trust me there, i have seen girls with 30 follies have 2 transfered and none to freeze yet i have 6 and 2 transfered and 3 froze and then you get the girls who have 3 collected 1 transfreed and a bfp

is not always more the merrier


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Kat

Thanks for that, I think i was just reading about all the ladies who seemed to have 18 and 20 !! and getting a little  

At the end of the day it only takes one hey !

Whats happening with you now ?

Andrea x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep one is all its takes hun

well i start dr on day 21 of next af after i have been back and had more bloods as fsh shot up a bit and i had a shock and paniced, so drugs may be upped

should start jabbing first week in jan for round 3


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck girls with your EC's, ET's and phone calls etc.

I had 16 follies before EC, all over 20mm, I ovulated early and had 8 eggs.  Out of them only one fertilized ... so don't fret .. quality over quantity is always a winner.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

I dont know how you do it !! 3rd attempt i really admire you hun and wish you all the very best of luck x

If this does not work for us (and i am trying not to think that !!) we are gonna look into adoption then I think.

And x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it will work 

keep the faith

it will be my 5th et!!!madness really

i find the tx ok its the 2ww thats the nightmare


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Can i ask a question about EC

Is it ok LOL !!! but the main question is when in recovery is DH with you or do they have to wait outside for over 2 hours .. did not think of asking today


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara - enjoy your Christmas, and I hope the New Year brings better luck for you.

And - Yes, we only need one, and because there's nothing we can do about it, you have just take what your body gives you. During my first IVF (this is our 2nd) I really got carried away with my rollercoaster ride - from scan to scan, from phonecall to phonecall, measuring myself against other etc. This time, I have found it easier to be more relaxed, even though my response is worse in terms of how many eggs we have.  I would be just thrilled to have one brilliant one that implants - it's all I want.
Is this your first IVF? By the way I'm the wrong one to ask about ET - mine was awful because of my anatomy, so this time it's going to be a sedated transfer through the wall of the womb (quite rare).

ANDI - thanks for the good wishes, and I completely agree that it's quality over quantity.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i enjoy ec, weird i know

you will probably sleep through it and yeah your dh will be in recovery waiting for you, that what they did at the old unit and i can't see them changing this


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep girls, DH will be in recovery waiting.  It's quite nice in there you know.

BTW I hated my EC .. cried at the end   but don't let me put you off .... Kara, that is weird


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

my second ec was much better as i was semi sedated and remember most of it lol......


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone notice I've aged a year?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

This time for EC I was much more awake than when I was in Hammersmith, maybe I should have asked to be knocked out like I did there!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg andi

happy birthday girl


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

[fly]Happy Birthday[/fly]


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Diolch


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDREA XX !! 

Well trigger shot at 10pm tonight, !! hope I get it right as have to do it by myself as DH is working nights tonight and goes at about 9.30pm !! typical hey

Thanks for your lovely messages,    and    to you all 

We will all  get our dream one day, somehow xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all, back from rainy, cold, windy Blackpool.  Had a good break though and enjoyed the event we went to.  It's nice to be home though - I missed my kitties and, of course, all of you ladies.  

I've tried to catch up with everyone's progress but it's a bit like forum overload as there seem to have been dozens of new posts so no personals for now - just a big hello to you all. *wave*

Sally xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all today?

i have a **** day and felt very very down and even burst into tears in work, worrying about my fsh

gona try to stop worrying now


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Hope you're feeling a bit less gloomy now.  Sending you a big   and a   jump start!  It's not easy to stay positive all of the time, with all the worries, doubts and frustrations that shove their way into our minds.

Not a lot to report from me (as usual).  Work has been same old same old, I am craving sunshine or even daylight at the moment.  Had pains on and off for most of the day so feeling just as desperate as ever for my op.  Trying to keep a smile on my face though, nearly made it to the next weekend.

Had a good night last night - went to Clwb Ivor Bach to see Uh Huh Her (Leisha Hailey's - Alice from The L Word -band) - if you haven't heard of The L Word then you will have no clue what I am on about - it's a TV show (Sex and the City for gay women basically) and it's really good.  Well anyway I have probably lost you all by now so am going to go eat.

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi 

Just to let everyone know had EC today and only had one egg, so waiting to see if it fertilises overnight, not holding out too much hople though, feeling devestated   

Anyone and CARU had ivf done privately after NHS round, if so does anyone have any idea of the cost of it (i assume we will not need all the inital tests etc...)

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andrea don't panic yet hunni

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/default.asp

there is a link to the website with all prices, you won't have to pay for intail test just the ivf and drugs, which you could ask your gp to fund, also some clinics will do another clinic on the nhs if you do not get to et....so if the worst happens push for this hunni

i will give you more advice if the worst happens

good luck sweetheart


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, Hope you're feeling better today love.  Try not to fret, you need to keep calm to lower your FSH.

Sally, sounds like a great show    I was a big fan of Sex and the City.  Glad you're getting about and enjoying things.

Andrea, I can appreciate how you're feeling.  Is it ICSI you're having?  We only had one egg fertilize ... keep those fingers crossed and know we're all rooting for you and sending you positive vibes      Good luck


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

DH has started to complain about there being no effort to trim up.  I've compromised on the tree .. I bought a tiny 2ft one, I can't face putting the tree up.

Anyone BAH HUMBUGGING too?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya Andi

Well I know what you mean hun, I aint really in the mood for Christmas either, but hubby loves Christmas he's like a big kid, so i did say to him that if he gets the tree and dec's out of the attic tomorrow I'll put them up by the weekend.

Hope your ok, I've sent you a post.

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh Andrea I feel  for you but its not over - loads of ladies get a BFP with only one embryo - as do most natural pregnancies....

Andi i am normally known as 'mrs christmas' but as you said i just can't conjure up any enthusiasm.  I am having real trouble watching the daily rehearsals of the christmas nativy show in school!  And the daily discussions on my colleauge's 4 months pregnancy progression..........
Its not easy!!!
At least you're starting tx soon- that should keep you going!
Everyone else - i hope you are surviving!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya girls

How do i start a new topic, sorry having a dull day.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can start a new topic hun by clicking on new topic at top on thread......( the main ivf wales page)

we have cancelled crimbo, no presents as no money!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

HELPPPPP I haven't got New Topic on the top of the IVF wales thread on mine.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its on the right.....not right at the top though have a look


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone xx

Kara, i was interested in what you said about own doc funding drugs, did not know about that, CARU said if we got to EC thats our NHS turn gone, 

Scouse, thanks I know it only takes one, and if its fertilised tomorrow will feel a little better, but until that happens i am    all the time !  

One good thing was EC was not that bad at all, was wide awake chatting though it all, remember everything, and only a couple of nasty crampy feelings during it, certainly nothing major

Andrea xxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andrea

i will tell you everything about asking your gp but not yet lol......this egg may be a good one

ec is ok isn't it, i kinda enjoy it lol

my gp has funding 2 cycles i am very lucky....i so hope you get good news


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Popsi

Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you get the good news you deserve.  Please let us know.

    
love

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

you are all so wonderful   where would be be without fertility friends

Thanks again Kara, hopefully will not need your advice (unless for a brother and sister for this one !) but if I do i know where to come you seem to know lots xxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck Popsi, will keep my fingers crossed for you.   

We are supposed to be putting the Christmas decs up this evening but DP Karen is in tidy-up overdrive as her mum and grandad are arriving tomorrow so I have escaped to the study.  I do want to feel Christmassy but it just feels as if there is sooooo much more going on in my head to really be able to think about it.

Lots of love to you all ladies xxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Anyone online?  Am having a nightmare.  The injection of Prostap which was meant to shut my hormones off for the month doesn't seem to have worked.  My AF arrived yesterday and I am in incredible pain.  Nothing I have taken so far has helped and after 2 hours of writhing on the lounge floor, DP is insistent that I go to A&E.  I just don't know if it is the right thing to do as I don't want them to think I am a drama queen turning up moaning about my period pains.  Have decided to have a bath and see if that helps at all. Am getting really desperate.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that love, have you tried Nurofen liquid capsules, thats what I use for AF pain i find its the only thing to bring relief

Are you down regging ? if so when I was i still had a terrible bleed with lots of pain

Hope this helps, but if your unsure i would call NHS direct or visit A&E, at the end of the day its what they are there for 

Hope your better soon 

Andrea x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Definitely give them a ring - I'm sure they have an emergency contact number somewhere. Not sure where you are with your tx, but I know they advise not taking bubrofen during tx. However I did for toothache, very early in down regging, and it didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for your replies ladies.  I think (pray) the worst of this is now over, am still in pain but am now able to sit rather than lying on the floor.  Not had the chance to start any tx yet owing to my very own little squatter (fibroid) and the likely endo, both of which should be evicted within the coming weeks (hopefully) when I have my lap.  Am having my pre-op next week and am hoping I will get the date for my op then.  If this gets worse again this evening I will be heading for A&E in the hope that they can at least get me some pain relief.

I'm meant to be going to London with work tomorrow - but no way can I go if I am still in this state.  

I really hope that one day, all of this will be a distant memory.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad your feeling a little better mate

hope your pre op goes well


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks chick.  How are you doing?  x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad your feeling a little better cookiesal

you take it easy x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Popsi.  Hope you've had a good weekend.  x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi 

Quick question, has anyone had AF arrive 8 days after EC, ( i did not have ET as did not fertilise)

Hope everyone is ok

Andrea xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Mine was about 8 days. but then 8dpo - that's usual for me!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat 

Mine was the same !! must be all the drugs etc they put in us 

Hope your ok and feeling positive and looking forward to christmas, and our 2008 babies !

Love 

And xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Luckily for me, I've been inundated with work, so at least I don't have time to dwell on the last cycle, and the next few months will fly quickly so then I can start my next one!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat

Any news on when you gonna start IVF again

And x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

As soon as I can And   
Cat
xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope your all doing ok x

Just a quick question, when we start our new cycle in the new year, will all the FSH blood tests have to be done on days 1-3 etc again, or will i just start down regging on CD21 ?? sorry seems a silly question but as we have only had it once we dont know  

Cheers

And x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the test should be fine im only having mine redone as i haven't had them done since 2006

so when you due to start


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

Follow up on 12th Feb, so that should be around day 6 or so of cycle (if things work out) so hoping to start that month if not next thats why i was unsure about the FSH test as would have to wait for day one in march if had to have it done.

Is there any sort of wait for private treatment, or can we assume it will be when we decide ?

Cheers Kara, glad to see your AF arrived x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you should be able to start down reg on day 21 of that cycle and sort dates at that appointment, i always have

i sorted these dates at my follow up in oct i could of gone straight away but decided on a break


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah i going for a break too, enjoy christmas then a couple of months to get healthy again, I have the illness M.E. as well, so need to get strength back as it takes it out of me all this IVF (as I know it does with everyone) x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very wise

i did alot of tx last year and i could ahve fitted in another one but felt it would be wise to break

12 feb isn't far away at all


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Anyone got any news on dates etc for the new year

Hope your all doing ok out there, its gone very quiet in here lately 

Love Andrea xxxxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Kara
we're having some time outand not thinking of next tx for about 6 months (well that's the plan?)
But i do 'hover' to see how the rest of you ladies are getting on- will be watching your progress.
Wishing you and all ladies best of luck for their next tx X


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

How are you hun, it's lovely to hear from you, I haven't been on here either for a while as I just needed a break from it all, I started my new job at the beginning of Dec so that has helped me keep my mind off things.  I just want to have a lovely Chirstmas with my hubby as the last few years hasn't been pleasant, with having to wait for test results and last year on the 20th Feb I was told that I had a very early MC so all in all we haven't had a good few years - so this year my mum has asked my inlaws to come to christmas dinner too at my parents house, as my hubby is a only child it will be lovely for him to be able to spend christmas day with close family.

We have our follow up appointment on the 05th Feb at IVF wales, as they haven't had any cancelations as yet and hopefully I will be able to start tx with egg share soon after.

Hope you have a lovely christmas and all your dreams come true in the New Year.

Take care 

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Sensible plans Crazy!
Wishing Santa brings you everything you wish for........and maybe you won't need that tx!
MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES AND MAY 2008 BRING THE ANSWER TO ALL OUR DREAMS X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have dates

start dr on the 3rd jan baseline 24th

my dad has had 3 heart attacks and is in hospital waiting for an op


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh kara you poor thing x i am so sorry for your news hope that your dad makes  a good recovery x i know how hard it is I lost my dad 7 years ago and it is horrible, so i wish him a very speedy recovery, he is in the best possible place now where they can care for him

you take care, glad you got dates sorted too 

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Kara - so sorry to hear about your dad - hope he gets a date nice and soon and makes a speedy recovery.

Tomorrow is my pre-op - I'm very grateful to have got to this point at last and hope that things start to happen more quickly now.  I am going to double check all my questions tonight to make sure I can prepare myself as well as possible when I finally get the date for the lap. The appointment is 09:00 which I am pleased about as I think I may need to pop up to IVF Wales afterwards to sort out whether or not I need another jab of prostap to tide me over until the op itself.

Just in case I miss some of you between now and Christmas I want to wish you all a happy and stress-free time. xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope your pre op went well

dad is on way to swansea to have op and m,y fsh is 6.7

hoping he is home asap and life can return to normal


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

Take care of yourself, your FSH has come down at least, but I know its the last thing your thinking of.

When is your Dad having the op, he is in the best hands, and i wish you lots of love x

Love Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Kara, sorry to hear about your Dad and hope all is going well hun.

Hope the rest of you girls are okay.

How did your appt go today Sally?  U Weren't at IVF Wales around 10 am were you?  I went there for a blood test today .. AF really really late - 33 days and clinic said to get a blood test .... as soon as I got back to work it came ...typical!!  I knew deep down it was negative just needed to rule it out, they called shortly after with the result anyway.

I don't have real dates yet for the New Year as they can't fit me in Jan so will know more when I have my treatment schedule on 3 Jan.

Wishing all you lovely ladies a great Christmas time and the best of new years.

Andrea xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kara - will be thinking of you and your family.  Hope your dad is OK. x

Andi - Sorry to hear you had to go through the motions with the blood test, can't have been easy even if you were sure it was probably a BFN.
I was indeed at IVF Wales at 10:00.  In fact they called an Andrea just as I walked into the waiting room - was that you?.  I was the one in the grey and white ski jacket, Karen was with me in a navy coat.

Pre-op went OK - the assessment nurse was great, a real character and very helpful.  Had my bloods taken - which she managed really easily (normally people struggle like mad because I have tiny deep veins) so that was a good start, was alarmed to see my weight has dropped about half a stone over the past few months.  (I know that probably sounds like nothing to worry about but I'm not the biggest built in the world) I also got my date.  5 Feb - I'm disappointed that it is still so far off but Mr G only has one morning of ops in January and that was all full so this was the next available.  I did stress that they can call me at the last minute if they do get any cancellations so I do at least feel I have covered my bases.

Still feel a bit nervous about the Op itself as the nurse said that I would probably need to stay in overnight which I wasn't expecting and she also mentioned that I may need up to 4 weeks off work which is more than I had originally thought.  Other than that it was a positive experience and everyone in the Ambulatory care unit seemed really nice.

I then went up to IVF Wales and ended up having another Prostap shot (didn't hurt as much this time) and booking myself in for a third which will take me through to the surgery.  The staff up there are just so lovely.  I met another new nurse today and she was very sweet, the receptionist was friendly and helpful and of course Mr G was his usual lovely self.  I really feel lucky to be connected to this clinic.  

Sending you all lots of love

Sally *starting the countdown at 46 days til op*


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally .... it was me but I didn't see you.  I was with my sister and I asked her tonight and she said two women came in just after I left the waiting room.  We must have passed each other.  Shame we didn't know at the time.

Glad your bloods went well .. I have a really aching arm .. I don't know if the nurse went into a nerve or muscle but I can't lift properly or straighten it and the brusing is well black.

It's good you have taken today as a positive and before you know it you'll be recovering and ready for your fertility treatment.  How long do you have to wait after the op for your treatment? You feel so much better don't you when you have a date to aim for?

Where's your countdown ticker?  

Take care Sally

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That is a shame, maybe next time we'll get the chance to say hello in person.  Sorry to hear your arm is so sore - hopefully it will have settled down by the morning.

I am going to try and block things out until the New Year (famous last words) and then I will be able to get myself sorted in the month leading up to it - just got to make sure I don't pick up any bugs or colds in the meantime.  Must get my countdown ticker sorted out tomorrow.

Once the lap is done Mr G said I would need a month before I could start tx.  Realistically I would think that I will be looking at starting in April as that will give me chance to recover and hopefully to get a cycle under my belt before I ask my body to cooperate for tx.  It all still seems a long way off but I am trying to believe there is a reason why it has to be this way!!

Take care of yourself

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to wish everyone a very merry christmas

Cat ... any news when you starting

Kara ... how is your dad

Andrea ... When are you starting again

Sal ... great news on your pre-op

Love and luck to everyone else, off to open a nice cool bottle of wine now ! what the hell hey lol xxx

Love Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

Hope you're feeling okay.

I have an appt on 3 Jan for a treatment schedule so will know more then.

Have a great Christmas

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi - that's great that you have an appointment set up for the new year, hope this will keep you with hope for 08.

Love to you all for Christmas.  I have just about done all of my shopping now so just the mammoth task of packing everything to go.

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Does anyone know if IVF wales do a short protocol or is it only long, and if they do has anyone had it ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they can do the short protocol, i know someone who is starting injan


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to be dense but what's the difference between the 2?  Is it less time down regging or something?

Kara - have you heard from Nat lately?  She can't have long to go now.

So how is everyone this evening?  I went to work this morning but there was absolutely nothing to do so I came home at lunchtime and have spent the afternoon dozing on the sofa - not sure if it is something to do with the Prostap injection but I feel washed out at the moment.  

Did you ladies hit the Sales this year?  I went to Next yesterday morning and got a few decent bargains.

Love to you all, have a good weekend. 

Sally x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ladies,

This thread has gone horribly quiet.  Just think we should keep it active for any potential newbie members as this is often the place to start posting.

So...is everyone enjoying their weekend?  DP and I are having a quiet one; the weather is so cold I don't feel inclined to head out - besides I am feeling quite knackered (maybe from the Prostap or maybe just worn down with pain and waiting and all that kind of thing).  Still at least my countdown has dropped under the month mark now - still feels like forever but at least I am 17 days into the 47 day wait from my pre-op.

Have you all taken down your Christmas decs?  DP loves having all the Christmassy stuff up;  I do, to a certain extent, but am relieved that the house now looks far less messy! Bah humbug! LOL 

Love to you all

Sally xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Sally, yes I'm in agreement, we seem to post on here in fits and starts.  Anyway, here's my contribution to the continuing thread  

My decs are down, thank goodness .. house is back to normal again, a bit bare but back to normal  

I intend to go for a bike ride today .. part of my healthy new year and getting ready for treatment again plan and also to help my stiffening body.  I had a car accident just over two years ago and sprained my pelvis, I've had ongoing chiropractic treatment but it flares up every now and again especially if I don't excercise and stretch daily.  I haven't been on my bike since the Summer so it'll either be kill or cure  

Sorry you're not feeling so great Sally, at least your countdown is in days now, it won't be too long for you now.  I have a day to go for my ticker to be the same.

Happy Sunday and best wishes to you all and hope to hear all about your weekends later.

Andrea xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree we should post on here too, this is the first thread i came onto ! great idea sal

Sal --- sorry your not feeling too good, wont be long now though before you go in, and you never know there could be a cancellation.

Andi -- I have taken my decs down too, enjoy your bike ride, your very good, I am starting healthy regime tomorrow, big time !!

Well news on my side of the fence, I have had a dramatic few days, on Thursday in the middle of the night my heavy crystal wedding photo fell off the mantle piece and smashed to pieces taking out a couple of other ornaments with it, then in the afternoon my light in my toilet exploded, then last night the light in my china cabinet exploded, and this morning me and DH have got up to a flood in our kitchen, so at the moment we waiting for a plumber !!!! but I am remaining calm about it as my New Years Resolution is not to panic over things out of our control, and seems to be working at moment LOL !!

Well going to do some ironing now while waiting for plumber

Take care all

Andrea x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I'm still here don't worry, been a bit quite lately and haven't really been in the mood for posting and reading  posts etc, I guess I had tried nmy best to put everything at the back of my mind for Christmas and it has all started to sink back in.  I took the christmas tree and dec's down today, the house looks bare now, hubby is watching Liverpool  and driving me nuts shouting and balling at the telly.  Well I will post again later I got my dinner cooking, I'm having sausage , baby new pots, broc, cauli with a lovely yorkshire pud of course, I love them and gravy, yum,yum

Andrea, hope you enjoyed your bike ride.

Speak later

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening,  have just commissioned DP to start preparing dinner - Quorn roast, regular mash and parsnip mash with broccoli followed by low fat syrup sponge and custard - oink oink LOL

Andi - how was the bike ride?  How far did you go?

Popsi - if you are managing to remain calm with all that chaos going on around you then you're a far better woman than me!!!!


Crazy - good to see you back on the forums.  Hope you are feeling OK about the year ahead.


Sally *trying not to get hopes up about canx for tomorrow*


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG Popsi I hope your iron didn't blow up ... I had one do that on me once, it caught fire!!! Sounds like you've had a rough couple of days .. hope the leak is sorted and it didn't cost you a packet to fix .... DH is a plumber.  What's you healthy regime plan?

Crazy .. hope you enjoyed your dinner.  I love food    We had fish tonight and gorgeous baby new potatoes and salad.  Trying hard to keep at the healthy eating  

Sally .. I had home made strawberry trifle (weight watchers recipe) for my dessert .. yours sounds more apetising.  Hope your call tomorrow is rewarding.

I cycled with my sister, 10 yo nephew and 5 yo neice.  I guess it wasn't that far really, probably only about 4 miles but it took flipping ages and a lot of it was uphill.  Had to keep stopping for the kids to rest.  The old railway line to the now closed mine in my valley has been converted into a community route and there is a steady climb.  I am saddle sore and probably won't be able to walk tomorrow, if I've cycled too far for my back I don't know about it 'til the next day.  Then after the ride and before dinner DH and I went for a walk to my parents, in the rain, that was just over a mile each way.  I had a piece of my Mother's home made Christmas cake so I probably undid all the good I did today.



Sally ... you'll be sorry you started this back up again ... I do go on and on


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi

No my iron worked on (worse luck !! would not mind it that blew up LOL)

The leak was fixed, did not cost anything as we have domestic emergency cover with our bank, so that was good, although flood ruined the laminate flooring in the kitchen so thats got to be ripped up, but i am glad as hated in anyway !! so something good came out of it all !!, but will remember your DH in the future  

Well done on your bike ride, my healthy regime is to eat lots of fruit and veg, no rubbish at all, and walk everyday with the dog .. and DH of course , used to do aerobics too but I have M.E. and was really ill last year so at moment doc says still only light walking is all my body can cope with, but will go everyday (as oppose to once a week before LOL)

Hope everyone else is ok

Love to all

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

If everyone is on healthy eating regimes, I will be happy to help by taking all your cakes and sweets off your hands LOL


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Day off for me today .. I don't work Monday's (unless it suits me to)  

Got up lateish, had to wait in for my new mobile to be delivered, need to set a day aside to figure out how to use it   

You know the more time you have the longer it takes to do things.  I planned to do so much today, a big sort out after Christmas.  First I have to tackle the ironing but I've been on FF most of my morning and now this is my last post, I have to get the ironing done and put some groceries away.

Sally, how did you get on today with your call?  Hope it was good.

Andrea, hope your healthy regime started well.  Have you thought of yoga, could that help you?

I enrolled in a yoga class last Sept but I haven't been since my tx failed, I'm supposed to go back tomorrow but wonder if I've missed too much.  The winter nights are just so offputting after getting home from work and then going back out again in the dark ... can't wait for spring to come.

I'd better fix myself a low fat lunch and get moving or DH will wonder what I've been doing all day  

Andi x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

Going ok so far but only started today LOL ! have thought about yoga but its finding the time to go, I work full time, and also run my own business, so think i will stick to long walks with my DH and golden retriever, i figure fresh air is good for me too.

Well I had half day from work today, so just cleaned though, so think i will actually head off for a walk now, as it seems to have stopped raining for a bit ! and I have a busy evening making wedding invitations.

Hope your ok and you figure your new phone out !

Lots of love to everyone else, Sal, how did the call go, Kara, how is the DR going


Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya all

Non-result for me today - no cancellations so I had better get used to the thought of another 4 weeks waiting (and more pain    ).  Was having a reasonable day until DP called to say that her grandad had collapsed and was unconscious in hospital.  It doesn't look good so we're having one of those night's where you just sit and wait for the phone to ring with updates on how he is doing.

Andi - know what you mean about evening classes at this time of the year, so hard to motivate yourself to go.

Popsi - I'm with you on the walks - far easier to motivate myself to do that than to go to the gym.

Kara - how are those lovely D/R symptoms? 

Love to everyone else - what are you all up to this evening?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea, hope you enjoyed your walk and you haven't binged  

Sally, I'm sorry to hear about Karen's Grandad, I hope the news is good.  Also, sorry your call wasn't good, will you call every week?

Kara, you're well back in the swing by now.  Are you having the same side effects or any new ones?  What will they put you on to stim?

Hi to everyone else, hope you've all had good days.

I'm still trying to get this house sorted Sally, not a very productive day for me.  It took me 2 1/2 hours to do the ironing .... bl**dy blouses and jeans ...arrgh!!

Just wondering girls .. what do we all do for a living?  I'm an accounts administrator  (yawn)


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah now you see I don't have that problem with ironing - DP does the ironing!!  

Probably no point in me calling every week as even though Mr G normally operates every other Tuesday morning, he isn't operating in 2 weeks time which means the next date will be mine.  

Doesn't look as if Karen's grandad is going to make it    They don't know what has happened but it seems it was a heart attack.  Nothing we can do but wait.  

Job wise - Executive Assistant to the Regional Director.  Am very lucky, have a fabulous boss and work with a great bunch of people.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, how did Karen get the short ironing straw?    Sorry that the news your expecting isn't good.  Not the best start for this year for her.

You'll soon be down to three weeks wait and I know it's no consolation because of your pain but you are weeks away from the op now, it will soon be here for you.  I just hope your next jab will ease things a little for you. 

Take care and sending a   for Karen

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal im so sorry to hear about karen grandad its such a worry but they can do amazing things so fingers crossed

how are you all?

andi did you go to the interview?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's tomorrow Kara


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- sorry to hear about Karen grandfather, its a horrible time for you  

Andi - - healthy regime still going ok (day 2 LOL), i do admin work in a Court, and run my own business making wedding stationery at evenings and weekends (hope to do that full time if/when little one comes along) x

Kara -- hope DR is ok, just think its for a good reason x

Lots of love to everyone else, cant belive where the time is going this year already !!! we will all have our 2008 babies before we know it  

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Just got in from work, had an OK day although bleeding has restarted and I STILL have pain.    Still as you say, only 28 days to go now and hopefully the time will pass quickly.  

Karen's grandad seems to be rallying a bit today so we're keeping our fingers crossed that he pulls through.

Not really sure how Karen got the ironing straw, she just seemed to take it on and I didn't argue LOL

What have you all been up to today?

Sally x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had a healthy eating blip girls  Back at work today and it's so hard when everyone's eating curry and chips and I had a salad sandwich ... I didn't succumb to the chips but I did to the biscuits that were lying around  I just think I want to eat everything today, nothing is satisfying me. Maybe it's my hormones because I've been trying to detect my ovulation this month to no avail. I'm CD20 and still no surge. I called the clinic and they said I'm probably still a bit messed up from the drugs, so no chance of a natural this month ... anyway I need to get healthier and stop blaming my hormones and face it that I'm a guts bag.

Glad you're still going well Andrea, keep at it  Maybe I should start a 'fallen at the first hurdle' thread 

Why does everyone else have more interesting jobs than me? Talking about jobs I have an interview tomorrow for a new one <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Sally, it must be horrid for you. Can you see the light at the end of the tunnel now? Can they do the lap if you're bleeding?

Glad you've had some positive news about Karen's Grandad, it must be a horrible time for you both but fingers crossed he's showing good signs.

No wonder you didn't argue over the ironing, you lucky thing  DH did do ours when I was laid up in bed after the last tx (for the first time ever) but it was short lived and he's forgotten where the iron is now.

How's everyone?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi - stop beating yourself up.  A few biscuits never hurt anyone!  I should know LOL 
Besides if there are still drugs in your system then they could well be making you want to munch! Good luck with the interview tomorrow chick. 

Thankfully it doesn't matter if I am bleeding or not so that is one less thing to stress about - in fact Mr G said that sometimes it makes things easier!

Feeling a bit sad and sensitive this evening - need to try and get a grip before DP gets in from work as she is the one who needs the support today.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey chin up Sally, you're getting closer and closer to being out of pain and one step further towards your tx.

I had a lap about 15 years ago .... how do they do it these days?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- its ok to have off days and i am sure that Karen will totally understand, just coz your sad does not mean your not supportive x   you can have a damn good cry together ! and it looks like karens grandad is a fighter too x

Andi -- not up to much really, just cleared away after tea, my DH usually does it but he was having a snooze as he has been doing a lot of overtime lately bless him, so give him a rest today LOL 

It seems really quiet in here at moment, I am sure the waiting rooms in IVF Wales are really full, so come on ladies get posting, it really does help you when you are going through the whole thing, i found it a wonderful help

Love to all

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well as far as I know it's camera in one way and then a glorified potato peeler to eek out the 'broid, followed by a quick blast with the dyson to tidy things up LOL  Only kidding - I just pray it all  goes to plan!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Good way of thinking about it LOL ! I had one about 2 and a half years ago, was worried sick about having it done, and it was all over in 20mins and didnt remember a thing LOL ! could have used a dyson for all I knew. I actually had a laparotomy not long after (same surgical proceedure cut as hysterectomy) to remove bad endo and my one ovay and fallopian tube, and even that was not too bad at all, so try not to worry (easier said than done i know sweeties x)


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally .. Glad your sense of humour is still intact.  I hope it all goes well too sweetie and I'm sure it will.

Yes I agree Andrea, I browsed for a little while too scared to post and since I did I've learned so much .. we're all here to ask/answer questions and there's always someone who can help because someone has already experienced what your going through.  It's a very informative site and I don't know where I'd be without it ... oh and nearly forgot you can make some buddies too   so c'mon girls get chatting


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks girls, where would I be without you

Hope the ladies lurking will post soon.  We're all at different stages and will welcome all newbies with open arms.

Come on in, the water's lovely!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally and Andi

Could not have said it better myself !!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not long til your follow up now chick.  Which consultant are you under?


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Ladies ..

Haven't been on here for a while, thought i'd give myself a break and get through xmas stress free (as if) ..

We are looking to book in for treatment in a few months again .. any news on the egg share programme in CARU yet ??


Hope your all good xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girl 

welcome back

i hear that egg share is now all go go go


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome back Starky .. hope you're keeping okay.


Do I need a glass of wine of what!!!!

Had a half day at work today for the interview this afternoon .. I'd be very surprised if I got it    Gonna put it out of my mind now and move on I guess.  

How was your day girls?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening ladies

Starky - welcome back    Got any dates in mind yet or are you just going to wait until the time feels right?

Kara - How is D/R treating you today?

Andi -  You never know with interviews, usually the ones you think have gone dreadfully are the ones that have the good results - anyway good idea to put it out of your mind now.  

Pretty boring day for me, was quiet at work which is never good because I have too much time to think.  I did manage to get my donor counselling appointment booked in (12 Feb) so I hope I am well enough to go as it will be quite a big thing for us to start looking at donor matches.

Sending you all lots of love

Sally x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

How did the interview go, what job was it for anyway.  Glad you decided to go for it as you were a bit undecidive the other day weren't you hun.  I'm ok went to the docs' today as I have has a bad headache since last friday and can't seem to shift it, GP says its tension headaches caused by stress from all the treatment and my blood pressure was a up to, but all she said to do was to try some relaxation techniques or exercise to try and calm down, easier said than done hey! I think that because I have gone through all the stress with the treatment for so long and I have to say I have put on a brave face and try and stay positive but it's starting to wear thin now and its beginning to show.  I don't know how much more anxiety I can take.

How are thing with you, ovulated yet.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy .. I've had better days     Did go for it after all.

Still haven't ovulated  ... CD21, I've used the last of the pack now and that was my second, I'm not buying anymore.  Called Debs yesterday and she said some women's ovulation gets messed up after tx and to wait for AF and stop testing.  

Sorry to hear about your tension headaches.  I'm sorry you're not coping very well.  Have you tried deep breathing techniques to help you relax, it does help.  Maybe you need to adopt some form of relaxation like reflexology or acupuncture .. I know it's expensive though.  What about swimming, would that help?    

Sally ... good news about your dc appt, you both must be excited?  How is Karen's Grandad?

Kara ... hope your side effects are minimal

Nikki ... 2 days 'til test day  !!GOOD LUCK!! 

Andrea ... how's the healthy regime going? better than mine I imagine


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Sal -- I dont really know what consultant I am seeing, as last go was NHS its kinda get who you see, but I dont mind as they are all really great there, will be hard to chose next time when paying !! How is Karens grandad doing ?

Andi -- still doing good on the healthy regime thanks, and walking everyday, but having a small glass of red wine tonight to help me relax a little, i sure it wont hurt as only having the one, and not ttx for another 3 months ! (and DH read your comments that it was good for his sperm too !! )
Fingers crossed for your interview andi, what job was it for ?


Crazy -- sorry to hear your not too well, it got to me too big time about last year I just seemed to fall apart with no energy to do anything, docs were worried i may have had MS so had to see neurologists and have MRI scans, which were all clear thankfully, but discovered I had chronic sinus problem and M.E. which was probably caused by the stress and illness ! so recovering slowly from it, but have to be very careful not to over do things, and have been told should be 90% better in about 2 years !! but will always have to watch myself. Going for a check up tomorrow on my sinus problem to see if its still cleared up, only good thing about is the consultant is such a hunk ! which my DH finds amusing because i get really embarassed when he has to stick a camera up my nose LOL !!!

Ok yapped enough now LOL !!

Cya's all later

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Just popped back on before I go off to bed.

Crazy - sorry to hear you've been under the weather hun - hope you can find something that will help.  My counsellor recommended meditation discs but I couldn't quite get into it; might give it another go when I get round to tx though.

Andi - really hope AF puts in an appearance soon.  Waiting has to be my least favourite hobby these days - I suspect you share that sentiment.  

Popsi - Good on you for sticking to the healthy lifestyle.  I was meant to be going back to the health club but I still haven't managed it.... I just feel so bloated and in pain and tired that the thought of getting into a swimsuit exhausts me let alone anything else.

Karen's grandad is doing pretty well - his short term memory seems to be shot to bits and he doesn't remember who he has seen and what he has eaten but other than that he seems to be recovering.  They still don't know what happened yet so it is difficult to know where he goes from here.

Anyway wishing you all a good night.

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Night Night Sal, and everyone else xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

How are we this evening?  Nearly made it to Friday!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

I am ok, feeling a little low today AF has started arriving   !! was still holding out for some kind of miracle and natural pregnancy in the wait for 2nd ivf !! slim chance I know as never ever been pregnant, so not much hope i guess. 

Well managed to still stay off chocolates even in this state !! so healthy regime still on track ! 

Cant wait for the weekend, whats everyone up to, I am going to watch ospreys play gloucester on Satuday night with DH, BIL & SIL. 

Love 

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about   Silly old bat doesn't get the hint that she is not welcome does she!

Good on you for sticking to the healthy eating, I have a real sweet tooth this evening so will definitely be sinning  

Rugby for us is tomorrow night - Blues are playing the Harlequins so we're hoping they will get it together and have a decent game.  Not long now til the 6 Nations!  Won't be quite the same without Alfie in the team for me though  

Take care of yourself hun, not long now til your appt.

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi 

you are very good for staying off the choc


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry Andrea about your .  I wanted to try naturally also between tx's but I'm not even ovulating since mine failed.  This is your first AF since your tx ... give it some time, your body is still recovering.  

Glad your mind is still focussed on the healthy things ... I need a kick up the  .  When do you think you'd like to start tx again?


My day was okay .. busy with month/year end accounts, at least it took my mind off my awful interview yesterday.  I did wonder at one point today whether they had made their decision yet, today was decision day.  

We had a new vacuum cleaner delivered today. DH couldn't wait to set it all up and get vacuuming    Pity he didn't respond the same when I bought a new iron in the sales.  Anyway, it's too heavy for me to lift up the stairs.  It's a Vax bagless upright but it's so heavy.  I've left him downstairs now taking it all apart and putting it back in the box ... oooh and cleaning it as he just cleaned every room in the house   ... at least my carpets have had a good clean.  DH just shouted up it's like the Krypton Factor, I think he's having trouble getting it back in the box   ... you girls under 30 probably won't know what that is    Does anyone know if the Dyson cleaners are light?

I'm not sure what my weekend will entail.  I know I have to go to the Heath and get the rest of my drugs as they were short of them last week, so that's a trip out for me and DH is having tattoos removed at Llandough and he has an appt there on Sat, so killing 2 birds with one stone.  Not sure what else.  I don't know how I'm going to keep all the drugs in the fridge, the ones I have got have taken up one shelf and I have another 24 ampoules to collect, plus the water vials.

Sally ... how are you feeling today?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

As far as dysons are concerned, I manage to carry mine upstairs and I am the ultimate little weed so I guess they can't be too heavy!  

How am I today? - I think the honest answer is that I am trying to be OK.  I have had period pains for 24 hours now and I have started bleeding again.  OK so I have been spotting on and off for weeks but tonight it is proper red blood and whilst at the moment there isn't a huge amount I am feeling quite down as I think I am going to get a full blown AF in the next few days.  I really don't understand why my body isn't responding to the prostap as it is meant to have stopped me bleeding.  My third jab is due next week so I am really not sure what to do.  

I have another 25 days of this and I am going crazy.  Tonight I just want to   because I am exhausted with the pain, anxiety and waiting.  

Sorry to moan.

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have 48amps omg thats sounds alot

sal sorry your af is still here, you body is a pwoerful thiing and is over ruling the drugs it seems


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Guess it doesn't want to be told what to do!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally you're not moaning at all.  It must be so hard to keep upbeat when you're in a lot of pain and the anxiety can't be helping you.  Has anyone explained why you're still bleeding?  Has anyone experienced this on FF?  Some people don't respond to the D/R or stimms drugs ... our bodies are all different.

You must    if you feel that way, you have to let it out    I hope you can at least get some sleep and hopefully the cramps will ease.


Kara .. I'll have 50 in total .. 375 iu Menopur daily, what will you be on?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will be on 300 a day


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is that what you were on before?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

No ...  actually they've only given me 10 days supply


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you have to use all the water?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no last time i did 1 water 4 amps you might have to do 2 waters hun

10days is usually enough if not they will sort more

last tim mine was lowere the last 2 days so you might well have enough

you having assissted hatching?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

oh good as I dropped 1 water on the kitchen floor

we haven't discussed assisted hatching ... I mean I've got to have mature eggs to before we even think about where to go next


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

is that something they would discuss at EC?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

try and be postive hun

you got to et so that says something......

i felt like you along time ago, now im just use to it,ivf is kinda the norm for me how sad is that

im sure they would discuss at ec or on the phone when you get the call to say how many

its £350


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What are the benefits or risks?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

benefits

the embryo hatches easy

risk

damaged to embryo while doing it, some can be lost this way

he does it will acid as he doesn't like laser as he feel that way could heat the embryo


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124823.0

Happy chating

Emxx


----------

